# Heads bursting



## elletram (Jun 9, 2014)

That's me and the hubby in Denia looking for longterm let we had a nosey in gandia and today heading to javea my heads like mush than god for sat nav


----------



## jayjay61 (Jun 18, 2014)

Hope all goes well and you get fixed up, satnav is a must!!!


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

jayjay61 said:


> ...satnav is a must!!!


It is, but you need to have up to date European or Spanish maps otherwise it won't be much use. I found this out the hard way!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Sat Nav - what's that??????????

Never used it and never will - much more fun to use paper maps, get lost and find places that you never would have otherwise.


----------



## saj51 (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm so jealous, We are going to be doing the same tho not til October so will follow your posts with interest. Please post how you get on. What did you think of Gandia and did you look at Oliva? Ps is there sat nav on the rental car?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I used satnav and am sending this from the Moon.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

SatNav.....sent us a good hour out of our way when we went to the Alentejo (Portugal) for a short break.
I followed my homing instinct on the way back...


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

saj51 said:


> I'm so jealous, We are going to be doing the same tho not til October so will follow your posts with interest. Please post how you get on. What did you think of Gandia and did you look at Oliva? Ps is there sat nav on the rental car?


Most car hire companies will rent one with the car. I took my own. I find them of most use in cities to find addresses, between towns I use flat nav (Maps) and road signs


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> ...much more fun to use paper maps, get lost and find places that you never would have otherwise.


Yeah but SatNav's don't answer you back, argue with you or throw the paper map out the window when they get frustrated because they can't read it no matter which way round it is!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

zenkarma said:


> Yeah but SatNav's don't answer you back, argue with you or throw the paper map out the window when they get frustrated because they can't read it no matter which way round it is!


Are you subtely implying that women can't read maps?


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> Are you subtely implying that women can't read maps?


I didn't think it was all that subtle!

Having ended up stuck in rush hour traffic in urbano centro Murcia in the middle of rush hour one morning almost exactly one hour before our plane took off from Murcia San Javier Aeropuerto having missed the correct turning to the airport—I know women can 't read maps—or at least the one sat next to me couldn't!

Oy vey! That's not an experience I want to repeat anytime soon!

And yes we made the flight—just, due to my pigeon Spanish—donde esta el aeropuerto por favor?


----------

